# ارجو مساعدتى سريعا



## نهااا (1 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان يساعدنى احد ا
مطلوب منى بحث سريعا اما عن مكاشط او مخارط او ماكينات قطع الالومنيوم ويجب ان تكون هذة الماكينات حديثة او cnc
ارجو مساعدتى سريعا


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

موضوعك اكيد في ملتقى ... بس لكثرة المواضيع يصعب علينا الوصول اليه .... وانا قدمت اقتراح لمشرفينا لحل هذه المشكلة ..... وانا دلوقتي راح اساعد في البحث عن الموضوع داخل ملتقى وخارجه


----------



## نهااا (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا ابو نهاد


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

http://cncauction.com
www.rfqwork.com 
http://www.ajax-mach.co.uk/cnc_lathes.htm
www.cnczone.com
www.cncretro.com
www.MultiCam.com/CNCMachines
cinmac.comwww.wissner.info
www.tarus.com
www.editcnc.com/
www.machinerymanuals.com
www.onlinemachineshop.co.uk
www.ningmachining.com
www.protoolsuae.com
www.rottler-maschinenbau.de
http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/cnc_intro_code.html
http://mihd.net/go51zj تصنيع عامود كرنك [اكسنتريك]
http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/...ill_train.html

كتب برمجة cnc باللغه العربيه
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/colleg...pdf/mec213.pdf
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/colleg...pdf/mec221.pdf​


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48734.html


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50028.html


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

هي يلي بقدر عليه.......


----------

